# O'Ring from Oil Drain Plug was missing.



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

f $5


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> f $5


 I second that quote ^^^^


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Prefer the drain plug seals on my car. Aluminum crush washer and they are reversible if you need to. Salesman gave me a dozen of them for free when I bought the car, but I think they retail for $0.60 each. They also fit the transmission drain plug.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Why are you changing the filter o-ring? I know it comes in the OE filter box, but o-rings are generally reuseable. In 80K I've only replaced mine once and that's only because it seemed like the cap was getting harder to turn than when new.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What should I do with the new O'ring? Where it around my wrist?

Ha, if GM charges five bucks for that tiny O-ring in the drain plug, this much larger O-ring has to be worth at least ten bucks. Anyone here willing to give me ten bucks for a new filter O-ring? Ha, didn't think so.

Agree using an O-ring is nothing short of stupid, they tend to bind, so always coat it with silicone grease. Also exposed to heat, O'rings don't like heat. Going back to my old 65 Buick, used a copper washer, put 330K miles on the car, with literally a hundred oil changes. Never leaked, never replaced it. 

Guy that designed this wants us to have even more problems, he isn't very nice. 

Must have been frustrated by all this, started the engine without putting the oil cap on and got a CEL light, what an idiot I am! Cleared the code, but still in memory, but the CEL goes out again. Only let it idle for a few seconds so I could check the engine oil level. Have to type out a check list.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Never noticed a ring on my drain plug(if there is one) but the filter ring: Some filters I get another one others I don't. Usually don't worry about it and only replace when bored and feel like going thru the hassle of getting the old one off and stretching the new one on.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Its not like a paper only filter cartridge is a new ideal, was used in engines for years until some idiot came out with a metal spin on oil filter that was over filling our land dumps.

Here is just one example:










Were made of heavy metal, no O'Ring, but gaskets, that top nut used a copper washer, so the cover did not spin that will wreck an O'Ring, one guess is to who is doing this. Used a gasket instead.

Then as I recall, the paper cartridge was only like 50 cents, spin on oil filters were expensive at first. Now just the opposite, getting screwed again. 

If looking for a Cruze piece of paper around here, locally, pricetag is around 11 bucks. And I know of dealers that skipped changing this piece of paper. Ha, watched that You Only Live Twice movie where Bond stuck on a piece of hair on that closet door. Tried this same trick on my 04 Cavalier when I paid my dealer for an oil change. Hair was still there, you never changes this SOB. Suggest you do the same if getting your oil changed for you.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

really cool flathead video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x9HIZuTmsE


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Why are you changing the filter o-ring? I know it comes in the OE filter box, but o-rings are generally reuseable. In 80K I've only replaced mine once and that's only because it seemed like the cap was getting harder to turn than when new.


I get my oil changed at the dealer but have had 6 wix filters sitting on the shelf at home. At 60K I decided to spin off the filter at 4K of a 7.5K oil change, I found the o-ring installed on the car extremely stretched and sticking out on one side. No way my dealer had ever changed it. 

I swapped it out that time, but I also keep a spare in the glove box in case it ever decides to start leaking. Seen many 2.2 ecotec where spontaneously that o-ring would fail and cover the engine in oil. Even seen a few of those where the plastic cap gets rounded off enough from using the wrong tool for the job it will pop a pin hole of pressurized oil spray. 

Not sure if the cruze is this way but with the 2.2 ecotec there was two filter part numbers available, one with just the filter and the other with the filter and new cap/o-ring.


----------



## ananduttarkar (May 21, 2016)

*Metal o ring*

really best of used of metal o ring ...

Gas filled metal O Ring for high temperature and moderate pressure applications. OGI for internal pressure and OGE for external pressure.


plz click here more information : metal o rings l metal o ring l o ring l metal o ring seals l


----------

